# Header Heat Wrap



## liljohn442 (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm in the process of getting my GTO running, and I am going to put headers on the 400. People tell me that with headers they have problems starting up right after it turns off so I think heat wrap will help but I'm not sure and what material is best if I should even use it. Any help would be good.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Header wrap would be the best, non flammable material.. I've heard header wrap can hold moisture and cause corrosion, but I've never used it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X 2. Pontiacs WITHOUT headers are known for hot start problems as well!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If your motor is "built" and you feel you MUST use headers, and budget permits: have them ceramic coated!!!!!!!!!!!! Eric the header hater.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

If cost is an issue the DEI header wrap works great but wrap in general is pretty ugly. Ceramic coated headers is the way to go.


----------



## liljohn442 (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for the help I'm only 17 and money is a factor so eramic coating is a little expensive.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

John, Why do you need headers? Ram Air manifolds are sweet....and much easier to install....E


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Hot start problem is usually associated with the starter soleniod. On GM cars it is on the starter itself. Run a remote starter soleniod from a Ford and you will have no more hot start issues.

Header wrap has + and -. It can lead to pipe corrosion because of the heat retained, but it does lower engine bay temps. Ceramic header coating works well.


----------



## liljohn442 (Sep 9, 2010)

Well it's not a Ram Air Judge headers are just easier, and ceramic coating is expensive not a real good income at this time and i'm trying to get the car done before I graduate.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Go with the wrap, John. Nothing to be ashamed of. My tubing headers are 30+ years old, rusty, and they leak, too. I'm not ashamed of them....but I probably should be....


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Manifolds flow well and fit better than headers. Headers can be a bear to install on the GTO's, trust me. Just install the headers, then if you have hard start issues, do the Ford solenoid thing, then header wrap.. What brand of headers do you have? I did headers on my 70, PITA, and didn't on my 66 because of the hassle.


----------



## liljohn442 (Sep 9, 2010)

Well i haven't bought them yet, but I'm planning on buying Hooker competition headers. This is by no means a race car but it's not something I'm going to drive every day to school. I got an 81 Regal for that. I'm really just seeing if heat wrap was worth it.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Hooker comps are $289 or so, Coated headers are $500. I have a set of new 4 tubes I'll ship you for $150, headmans. Anyhoo, Pontiac manifolds clean up good and fit better than headers, if on a budget, I would put off headers for now, maybe get them later, put the money into the rest of the project. Headers are only worth 10 HP or so, and Pontiacs are torque motors-low RPM, 5000 RPMs and don't need really free flowing exhausts.
I have manifolds on my 66 with Flowmasters that dump in front of the rear axle and the car is loud and sounds real good. Not the exhaust I'll keep long term, but good enough for now. I'll run tail pipes later.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree Just keep the original manifolds, they fit, don't leak, don't scrape on the ground, and they flow pleanty good.


----------



## 69-JUDGE (Jun 27, 2009)

I have the wrap on the Hooker super comp. headers on my 69 GTO. I was also running non wrapped, non ceramic, headers on my 74 455 SD Trans AM. I could not really tell any difference in the hard hot starting problem between the two. When it comes time to replace the GTO's headers I will be going with the ceramic coated ones for sure. If you have your heart set on installing the headers I would strongly recommend you save up for the higher cost ceramic coated ones. They will look better and last longer and I think that you will be happier in the long run.


----------



## 4856ronaldp (Nov 9, 2020)

Does anyone have pros or cons for heatshield products for brake lines,trans. cooler lines,header wrap.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

4856ronaldp said:


> Does anyone have pros or cons for heatshield products for brake lines,trans. cooler lines,header wrap.


Have read that they can trap moisture and cause rusting/rotting. Never used any of the products, but I can see it used on the gas lines in the engine compartment which may help. I don't know if any of the wraps "breathe" to let moisture through and evaporate, but might be a question to ask the manufacturer.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Yes if you get the headers wet with the wrap they will corrode. i had headers on my 67, fried the starter after couple years and had a hell of a time getting the starter out, also on a warm to hot day, I didnt have heat shield, the cab was so frikin hot you could really not drive the car. And they were really low speed bumps were scary, so if you get them have someone who really pays attention to detail. To put them in I beleive the car has to be 30"-36" off the ground minimum


----------



## 4856ronaldp (Nov 9, 2020)

Droach6498......Thanks for the info.


----------



## greg69gto (May 28, 2019)

liljohn442 said:


> I'm in the process of getting my GTO running, and I am going to put headers on the 400. People tell me that with headers they have problems starting up right after it turns off so I think heat wrap will help but I'm not sure and what material is best if I should even use it. Any help would be good.


Check out the discussion in the " THERMAL WRAP ON HEADERS - YES OR NO ? " thread. >> Thermal Wrap Headers Yes/No


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

greg69gto said:


> Check out the discussion in the " THERMAL WRAP ON HEADERS - YES OR NO ? " thread. >> Thermal Wrap Headers Yes/No


The main problem with headers Ive found is 1. they can be right on the starter motor which can fry it over time, this happened to me, 2. they can make the inside of the vehicle hot on a warm to hot day, this too happened to me. So if I am to get headers now maybe wrap them at the stARTER AND PUT A HEAT SHIELD ON THE STARTER AND THEN COAT THE INSIDE OF THE CAR WITH HEAT SHIELD WHICH IS COSTLY BUT i WOULD DO IT.Sorry about the fat fingers on the A.
The header wrap if you do the entire I would stay away from water. Im in construction and if you wrap a metal pipe and its getting wet over time it will rust.If you get headers Ive read the best are ceramic coated.Also I hear that Dougs are the better for a 400 and apparently you can have them custom made. There is a guy on you tube who is custom fitting his headers on his 69 GTO.


----------

